
Nissan app developer busted for copying code from Stack Overflow - matthewwarren
http://www.theverge.com/tldr/2016/5/4/11593084/dont-get-busted-copying-code-from-stack-overflow
======
kbart
Much noise for nothing. I fail to see where "copying code" happens here. The
unfortunate developer copied standard key/value from the SO answer and forgot
to change the value. It's like blaming somebody for "hello world" or fooBar.

------
efes
“busted” for using code that works without introducing bugs to show you
understood It... Whether, let alone how, they violated the license is not a
subject of the article. Expecting code review to detect plaigarism is..
Writing code is editing an encyclopedia, not writing poetry.

~~~
outsidetheparty
If using code from Stack Overflow is plagiarism, then something something
glass houses.

Expecting code review to detect obviously-wrong placeholder text, however, is
pretty reasonable.

~~~
efes
If we are supposed to be the last line of defense against poor English in
products on the US market then that explains a lot.

------
RUG3Y
I really don't see the issue here, I'd be more upset with my QA team.

